# Number 2!!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Apparently one cockatiel isn't enough 










Not sure if it is a boy or girl, but I'm calling it a he for now  He was such a character when I picked him out (there were 5 total, 2 pied and 3 lutino) but he is super scared right now, not hand friendly. I'm hoping his personality comes out in a few days. He must be young too because he's still got pin feathers in his crest and various spot on his wings/tail. No name yet, but welcome cockatiel #2!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

What a little cutie! Congrats on him/her! Love the coloring


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm sure he'll settle in and start enjoying his new home. Congratulations!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

he's gorgeous!
He does look young. I know Julio and Muffin will love him


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Aww, nice! I hope he'll also get along with your little budgie


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

congrats very pretty baby


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!  I can't wait to bring him downstairs!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Such a pretty bird. I'm sure Muffin and Julio will like a new face


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What a cutie!!







Congrats!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How exciting!!! Congrats. He's very pretty~

Any name ideas yet?


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Such a cutie hardly wait to hear more about him.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

no name ideas yet, I'm sure something foolish will come to us


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

How about Cupcake, to go with Muffin? lol


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Cupcake, haha. I was going to suggest Cookie!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's beautiful  what a darling!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome lil' one! Such a cutie!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous cockatiel,congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Cute!!!

How about.....Crumpet


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I love Cupcake and Crumpet....just please don't name him Cronut, LOLOL


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

What the heck is a cronut?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He has gorgeous pied markings


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

What a gorgeous little pied!!! Congratulations, it looks like many of us are new mommies this month


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I love Crumpet!! It's adorable


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Aww he is just adorable 
Congratulations!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> What a gorgeous little pied!!! Congratulations, it looks like many of us are new mommies this month


Everyone has tiel fever!!


----------



## stella116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh he's gorgous! I can't wait to see more pictures!:clap:


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

JuliosMom said:


> What the heck is a cronut?


It's a cross between a croissant and a donut. It's a popular fad around here....along with the ramen burger. I've not had either one.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

More pics!! He/she is so fluffy


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

what a little beauty 

and i think tiel fever is contagious :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

He is absolutely GORGOUSE


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He has baby fluff and a strangely curly crest. I like it


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

JuliosMom said:


> Everyone has tiel fever!!


Omg, YES


----------



## Ditta (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG s/he is so cute! Pieds are my favourites!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition s/he is absolutely adorable


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure I will have a TON more pics today and tomorrow because I don't have work  He still basically hates me, but he did eat millet from my hand last night! Hoping for some progress!

Someone on TalkBudgies suggested the name Puffin and I think it may be a perfect fit  Then I thought about it, and that would make Puffin and Muffin :rofl: and Julio, of course! We'll see if anything else fits him in the mean time. Man, is he LOUD!!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

That was my suggestion:thumbu:
Puffin and Muffin would be super cute!
He reminds me of one of those Puffin birds for whatever reason


----------

